# Hello from SC



## strawberrybl1050 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello from South Carolina. I never thought I would be on a cat forum. I had always had cats, but after the last 2 died unexpectantly I just didn't think I could do it anymore. And with Asthma I am not supposed to have any. But lo and behold, God saw differently and blessed me a few weeks ago.

A quick history....
I had 2 cats Sasha and Gidget. Sasha was a cat I adopted from a rescue group in CA. She had been so severely abused she had to have a treacheautomy (sp) to survive. She turned out to be the best, most loving cat ever. She got up to about 30 lbs. Solid black, no snub nose. She was gorgeous (as all cats are). Gidget found her way on our (when I was still with my husband) doorstep about 3 in the morning. She was so tiny we thought she was only a few weeks old. Turns out she just wasn't eating. In a matter of weeks she was up to snuff and turned out to be 6 months old. Unfortunately it was not long before we found out she was born with severe kidney and liver disease. She lived about 5 1/2 years, and finally succombed to the diseases about a year and a half ago. It was a painful and exhausting life for her, but I think she enjoyed it. She had weight issues too. We rescued 3 dogs in the meantime. All BIG dogs. Amelia the one I have now is great with cats. She is a good mommy/big sister. 

My husband and I separated about 3 1/2 months ago and are working on a divorce (not by my choice). He kept the siberian husky, I took the boxer/pit mix and the rottweiller. I have since had to give the rottweiller away. She needed way more time than I was able to give her. But she is happy now. Amelia is 3 1/2 years old, brindle striped. She had been severely abused by men.

At any rate, I was on my way to work a few weeks ago. I come in early before daylight, and work out in the boonies, so I take back, country roads. I was really depressed from court the day before, feeling sorry for myself I guess. I noticed something on the side of the road moving. I thought it was a bag, then I thought it was field rats. I drove back out of couriousity. It was three of the tiniest, cutest kittens. They ran up to me, so I picked them up and brought them to work. No way should kittens that small be out there alone, no momma anywhere around. Their eyes were still muscusy... Each one fit in the palm of my hand. I could tell they seemed to be mixed with Siamese and gray tabby. Now I work in a rock quarry and deal with a lot of dump truck drivers. Don't let anyone tell you that truck drivers are rude, butt heads... watching these big burly guys owwwing and ahhhhing over these kittens was moving. It took about 2 hours and 2 of the kittens were gone complete with bottles and kitty formula (had the plant driver go buy some for me). I kept Cari, the last one. I worried that she had a bladder infection and/or kidney problems from her actions. Plus I was curious to know how old she really was. I took her to my regular vet (he is the BEST). I had had her for 1 1/2 weeks and had been bringing her to work and bottle feeding her (I live alone so no one else to do it, and I have a wonderful boss), but they had all been really malnourished when I found them. She weighed a whopping 9 oz, and seemed pretty healthy. He was impressed, but she was still skinny. He checked her urine and found a severe bladder infection. Now she is on antiobiotics and will go back in a few weeks and have blood work done to see if she has kidney disease. He is worried she might with how crystal clear (no color to it) her urine was. But she is happy and playful and loves her odd big sister. Amelia adores Cari. She cleans her every chance she gets.

Sorry it's so long, but I love my animals. I have fish too. Oh yeah, I have 2 adult sons and 2 1/2 grandchildren. (not to minimize my children, they are my life and keep me going). * *


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Cari sounds like she was definitely meant to be yours!! Can't wait to see pictures of her and her big sister.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Thank goodness you rescued those poor babies. I'm so glad you found homes for them, including yours. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and Hello!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

I'm really glad you found this place. How wonderful for those men to take care of the kittens with you! Sounds like a nice group of people to work with.

Hope to see some photos soon!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a wonderful outcome! Those babies won over the men's hearts! I'm glad you kept one. You must feel wonderful, because you saved three little lives. Thank you for that.

And WELCOME to the Cat Forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for rescueing those kittiens, pictures are in order.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, and what a great thing you've done for the 3 little ones. Keep us updated on how Cari is doing!


----------



## strawberrybl1050 (Jun 19, 2008)

DesnBaby said:


> Thanks for rescueing those kittiens, pictures are in order.


I have been trying to post some cute pics I took of Cari and Amelia (my dog), but I have not figured out how to yet. They aparently are too big, and I have never been good at resizing them. But I am working on it.


----------

